# Feliks Zemdegs PLL



## wochuy91 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## RTh (Oct 8, 2011)

It seems like he sacrifices speed to avoid cube rotations (at least in some perms) and keep a certain consistency in his PLL times.

Interesting N-perms, but aside from that and the ''cool'' execution of that G-Perm it's basically the same algorithms everybody uses.

I feel like most people is going to change some of their PLLs to Feliks', but I may be wrong.


----------



## CRO (Oct 8, 2011)

Finally.


----------



## Speedmaster (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the g-perms


----------



## David0794 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here are the algs, because someone on youtube asked for them:

H-Perm: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
Ub-Perm: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
Ua-Perm: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R
Z-Perm: M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M'
Aa-Perm: (x) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 (x')
Ab-Perm: (x) R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (x')
E-Perm: (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (x)
F-Perm: R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R
Gd-Perm: R U R' (y') R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
Gc-Perm: R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f'
Gb-Perm: F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'
Ga-Perm: R2' u R' U R' U' R u' R2 F' U' F
Jb-Perm: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
Ja-Perm: R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U'
Na-Perm: R U R' U (R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R') U2 R U' R'
Nb-Perm: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R
Rb-Perm: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2' U'
Ra-Perm: R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'
T-Perm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
V-Perm: R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
Y-Perm: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow. I used to use both of those J-Perms, then I switched about 2 months ago.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 8, 2011)

David0794 said:


> Here are the algs, because someone on youtube asked for them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use the exact same algs 0.0


----------



## Faz (Oct 8, 2011)

David0794 said:


> Here are the algs, because someone on youtube asked for them:
> 
> H-Perm: M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2
> Ub-Perm: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' // R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
> ...


 
Thanks - I'm so lazy.


----------



## Mal (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the algs faz!


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 9, 2011)

Haitch perm...


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 9, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Haitch perm...


 
I say that too. I didn't realise it was weird until I met my girlfriend from Sweden and she was like " they tell us to say Aitch"


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 9, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Thanks - I'm so lazy.



Have you ever thought about doing a video with your OLLs?


----------

